# Sunday sparring



## MattJ (Mar 19, 2008)

Some light/medium stand-up stuff from MattJ and RazorFoot. We were working outside-striking to clinch/escape. 

http://uncutvideo.aol.com/videos/7e93497f1c431ad77093f3d5ca7232ff

Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2008)

Hey Matt,

Thanks for sharing and keep on training hard.


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 19, 2008)

Looks good keep training


----------

